# any rides in hollywood?



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

coming out west for a few weeks. i will be staying at the sunset marquis right below sunset. was thinking of bring out the bike, but that area seems crazy. is there a nice area to ride very close by? thanks


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

the love ride is on Sunday morning that meets at the zoo at 830am. you could do the Wolfpack ride that meets Monday nights at 10pm its a crazy ride though. Or go to Santa Monica Saturday morning and there is a billion rides. Hollywood is crazy. The drivers are *******s and the streets are thrashed but I still ride them a cople of times a week.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It'd be tough riding right from the hotel's doorstep. Hills. Steep ones. Bumper to bumper traffic -- though this might be an advantage as the cars won't be moving very fast, at least most of the time.

Of course, if you do like hills, you can make your way northward and upward to the residential, western end of Hollywood Blvd and then ascend one of the streets like Outpost or Nichols Canyon to Mulholland Drive. Then, suddenly, you're doing some very good riding indeed.

When it comes to group rides, show up at the Traveltown parking lot in Griffith Park on a Saturday or Sunday morning. There are always several rides leaving from there, and going various directions.

Enjoy your stay in L.A.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

FatGut1 said:


> the love ride is on Sunday morning that meets at the zoo at 830am. you could do the Wolfpack ride that meets Monday nights at 10pm its a crazy ride though. Or go to Santa Monica Saturday morning and there is a billion rides. Hollywood is crazy. The drivers are *******s and the streets are thrashed but I still ride them a cople of times a week.


What's the love ride? Never heard of that before.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Mapei said:


> It'd be tough riding right from the hotel's doorstep. Hills. Steep ones. Of course, if you do like hills, you can make your way northward and upward to the residential, western end of Hollywood Blvd and then ascend one of the streets like Outpost or Nichols Canyon to Mulholland Drive. Then, suddenly, you're doing some very good riding indeed.
> .


As Mapei states, you would be literally right across the street from some crazy steep hills.
One block west of your hotel is Sunset Plaza Dr. which is one of the longer climbs available in all of the Hollywood Hills. 1000' of gain in 3 miles. Not a flat spot on it until the top. From there, a little map study can get you over to Mulholland via some other steep streets. On Mulholland, either direction can get you to some great views and some really enjoyable riding. Do it early on a clear Sunday morning and you'll understand why 11 million people (a few with bikes) live here.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Griffith Park


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

If you are still in LA, the La Grange Sunday Nichols canyon ride. www.lagrange.org


----------

